# Hunter Fan Speed Control Switch



## czars (Aug 20, 2008)

Does anyone know what the Hunter Fan speed control switch wiring diagram is. All the recent fans use the same switch, but Hunter no longer sells replacement switches. They only sell the entire switch housing with the capacitor and all.


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

czars said:


> Does anyone know what the Hunter Fan speed control switch wiring diagram is. All the recent fans use the same switch, but Hunter no longer sells replacement switches. They only sell the entire switch housing with the capacitor and all.


They are junk. Buy something else.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

You probably have to buy a complete assembly for now. I would buy one and make a diagram of how all the leads are connected up. Unless it's a real expensive model, maybe replacing the entire fan makes more sense. It seems that there are many types of these pull switches, depending on the make.


----------



## czars (Aug 20, 2008)

I confirmed with Hunter that they no longer provide replacement switches. If a pull chain speed control switch goes bad, you have to return the entire housing that contains the switch, capacitor, etc, for replacement. Hunter customer service does not have any information about how the switch is configured. They did confirm that all of the switches in recent fans use the same switch.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

czars said:


> I confirmed with Hunter that they no longer provide replacement switches. If a pull chain speed control switch goes bad, you have to return the entire housing that contains the switch, capacitor, etc, for replacement. Hunter customer service does not have any information about how the switch is configured. They did confirm that all of the switches in recent fans use the same switch.


Bastards. Just one more way to force you to waste more time and money for an inferior product design.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Most of the time the speed control pull switch is damaged by misuse. The switch is damaged by the chain being torn out of the switch. On the real high ceilings, I recommended installing a remote controller.


----------



## czars (Aug 20, 2008)

For those of you that might be interested, here's the info.

MFG: Zing Ear
Model: ZE268S6
L=Black
1=Grey
2=Brown
3=Green

Hi Speed >> L=1
Med Spd >> L=2 & 3
Low Spd >> L=3

Avlb from "www.kenselectronics.com".


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

czars said:


> For those of you that might be interested, here's the info.
> 
> MFG: Zing Ear


Cheap Chinese OEM.


----------

